# Micro Grow sub-forum added under Grow Room Design



## beginningbotanist420 (Nov 4, 2008)

HEY YOU! Yeah you! The stoner thats reading this thread! 

- Have you ever built a grow box?
- Do you just want to grow a few plants so you don't have to buy weed anymore?
- Do you grow in a room that's in a 4'x4'x8' room, or smaller?
- Do you grow Lowryder?
- Are you a member of the "Rollitup CFL-Crew"?
- Do you see other grow set-ups and dream that one day you could ditch your rubbermaid box to have a full-sized grow room?
- Are you a master at LSTing so you plants to touch your CFL lights?
- Do you find yourself combing through countless threads looking just for a little help with your grow box?
- Do you wish that you had a place to post your questions, tips, ideas, and pictures of your Micro/Stealth grow box? 

If you answered yes to at least one of these questions, chances are you are what some people would like to call a "micro-grower". Don't be afraid! This isn't something you caught from that cheap hooker that one night in Vegas. This means that you are someone with a dream! Someone with a dream! Someone with a passion! 

But don't worry, there are others just like you all over! There are people just like you and me who have to grow in tiny little grow boxes! This what I am proposing. Lately, the micro-grow has been becoming very popular. People like Wolfman Zen and RaginCajun420, who are some of the leaders and examples of the micro-revolution, can attest to the validity and ability to grow some dank pot in some tight quarters. There are hundreds of people just like you that grow in small spaces. If there are serious amounts of people who would attribute to a "Micro/Stealth Grow" or a "Grow Box" or a "Micro Grow Room" sub-forum, under the "Grow Room Design and Set Up" forum. 

Who's with me?


----------



## SkunkyMonkey! (Nov 4, 2008)

yes definatly soon 2 be micro grower myself


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I would be considered micro...??? I have two cabinets each 2'x16" x 6'. I use high output T-5 Cfl fixtures for clone and moms and the other cabinet has a 400w hps. I would be down with a micro forum.


----------



## smppro (Nov 4, 2008)

I would love a micro section


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Nov 7, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> I think I would be considered micro...??? I have two cabinets each 2'x16" x 6'. I use high output T-5 Cfl fixtures for clone and moms and the other cabinet has a 400w hps. I would be down with a micro forum.


Thats micro in my mind, but on the larger end.


----------



## Budweaver (Nov 8, 2008)

Hell yeah.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 8, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Thats micro in my mind, but on the larger end.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125191-someguys-grow-journal.html

Its pretty small...LOL... Its just big equipment... I like cabinets better than closet growing though.


----------



## ImissATARI (Nov 10, 2008)

Here Here, just started working on my dresser stealth grow! I would be a frequenter in a micro grow forum


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 10, 2008)

We could drink micro brew and talk about our micro grow.


----------



## t0k3 (Nov 12, 2008)

yea i would sell my left nut for a micro grow forum, i have 0 experiancxe and i need somewhere i can ask some questions about growing 1 or 2 lowrider plants.


----------



## t0k3 (Nov 12, 2008)

when do you think this forum will be up and running?


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Nov 14, 2008)

t0k3 said:


> yea i would sell my left nut for a micro grow forum, i have 0 experiancxe and i need somewhere i can ask some questions about growing 1 or 2 lowrider plants.


Would you really sell your testicle?  jk


----------



## Ohsogreen (Nov 14, 2008)

BB420.... Now that's a good ideal...... I knew there was one in you, or floating above your head, or something... LOL... 
.
*I vote YES....*
.
because - Keeping it Real...can include....Keeping it Small........


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Nov 16, 2008)

This proves that it's not the size of the wave thats important, its the motion of the ocean.  giggity giggity goo! oh yeah....


----------



## smppro (Nov 16, 2008)

So do we have our own forum yet or what


----------



## Mookid (Nov 23, 2008)

Yo guys --- looking forward to enjoy the micro bologna sandwich indoor growing forum down here ---

cheers


----------



## joesalamon (Nov 23, 2008)

That would be great... Haha, Im growing in a computer case


----------



## jjs45 (Dec 7, 2008)

I would really like this as a section too, as im about to start a project in turning a full tower pc case into a stealth grow box. I would love to document its development and stages and a microgrow section would be perfect for this


----------



## Cannabox (Dec 7, 2008)

2x2x2 box, i want a micro grow section.


----------



## In.The.Basement (Dec 7, 2008)

*YES*, I've been reading around all day looking at small micro grows and all the techniques, I want to start a new grow in a 14.5" x 14.5" x 5'8" H. I can make as many chambers as I want. Hopefully start a micro SOG with 3 or 4 flowering at a time maybe around 1 to 1.5 ft. All Cfl...

I saw on another forum they have a lowrider sub-forum and thought I wish RIU had a one for, oh no, new term..."micgrows"


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 8, 2008)

A micro section would work well with the site...
You shoulda put a poll in the thread for people to vote..
not sure if you can do it still now..

If rolli doesnt put up a micro sub forum, We already have a fairly big gathering of folks doin micro/cab and rubbermaid grows over at the 150w hps resource thread that miht be of use to you guys.....
Lotsa people with small cabs and some real nice grows.
the links in my sig.

Go steady..
Frosty


----------



## kid cannabis (Dec 17, 2008)

proud micro grower we need a spot for people who know how to hit the the g-spot (ganja spot ) without going big 
big ups to all those ballsy enough to let ppl walk right in front of your grow...and no nothing....


----------



## SenseiGT (Jan 7, 2009)

bump for love of micro grows


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 8, 2009)

with all of the new sub-forums around the site, i want to bump this in hopes of creation


----------



## kid cannabis (Jan 8, 2009)

i hope they do id have plenty to put in by the time its put in
checkin for more preflowers in the rubbermaid laterr later....fingers crossed


----------



## l3ored (Jan 16, 2009)

Good to know! I'll go check it out.


----------



## SkunkyMonkey! (Jan 26, 2009)

woooo! thank fuck iv finaly started building my pc grow box .. striped it and built the light trap at the front tonite, next put in a false wall buy a cfl light, fit a diy carbon filter, and put in the mylar and sort out eletricals i think i will be pretty much done all thats left after that is grow sum pot!


----------



## killshin (Jan 30, 2009)

micgrow subforum would be my place.


----------



## ironheadxl (Feb 5, 2009)

never under estimate the power of a good viola I always say...
blackwater yeah black hearted is more like it.... damned Bush war criminals...

Hey I would love a micro grow sub forum..


----------



## racinjason (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah i'm in all about micro growing..


----------



## noob420 (Feb 8, 2009)

micro grow is what i am looking for too...


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Feb 11, 2009)

Micro grow forum would be pretty sweet. 

What's with all the random news story post under girl names?


----------



## AsbestosToast (Feb 26, 2009)

I JUST made a post in the other micro/stealth suggestion thread, so I'll vote for this one too. MICRO/STEALTH SUBFORUM!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannyking (Mar 1, 2009)

t0k3 said:


> yea i would sell my left nut for a micro grow forum, i have 0 experiancxe and i need somewhere i can ask some questions about growing 1 or 2 lowrider plants.


for how much?


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 1, 2009)

dannyking said:


> for how much?


And who would buy your left nut?


----------



## shoottokill (Mar 19, 2009)

Im doing a micro grow right now and i veg 38 plants in a 1.5 foot area. although I will not flower more than 15 in there sog style. Most of them are going outdoors


----------



## Bodders (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi everyone and im glad i seen this on Micro grows.I have a Sodium 250 I have knowladge but no experiance what so ever.I have done 1 -2 grows before but with only a fan and a lamp like NOW.I never go over the 5plants mark because im growing in my bedroom and i feel that this section will help me alot more .What i need is some help on getting my temps down.I have been told extraction is the only way.But the only thing is 1st MONEY 2nd is stelth and most of all 3rd getting the right help in setting it up.Im wanting to learn my grow atm is 3 Crimea Blue seedl;ings and 1PPP test seedling.The test seeds were from my last grow which was power plant?.Ineed all the help i can get!?.kiss-ass


----------



## L8tnightskunk (Mar 19, 2009)

Micro forum!!!


----------



## TonyK22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah Micro I'm in.


----------



## Bodders (Mar 25, 2009)

TonyK22 said:


> Yeah Micro I'm in.


 I cant find it?Micro forum where sorry all im a newbie thicko


----------



## shoottokill (Mar 25, 2009)

Bodders said:


> Hi everyone and im glad i seen this on Micro grows.I have a Sodium 250 I have knowladge but no experiance what so ever.I have done 1 -2 grows before but with only a fan and a lamp like NOW.I never go over the 5plants mark because im growing in my bedroom and i feel that this section will help me alot more .What i need is some help on getting my temps down.I have been told extraction is the only way.But the only thing is 1st MONEY 2nd is stelth and most of all 3rd getting the right help in setting it up.Im wanting to learn my grow atm is 3 Crimea Blue seedl;ings and 1PPP test seedling.The test seeds were from my last grow which was power plant?.Ineed all the help i can get!?.kiss-ass



Im also very interested about micro venting systems.... Temps are hard to manage in a small space! im growing 10 PPP now they are growing fast!


----------



## smoote1987 (Mar 26, 2009)

A micro sub forum would be awesome. I grow in a 1.5'x2'x8' closet divided into three chambers. One veg 3', one flower 3', one drying 2'. It was a bitch to figure out how to vent that shit with out any help. 

I also am in the the process of switching from growing with my lights horizontal and my plants below in a scrog to vertical lights in the center of the rooms and plants grown around on the outside of the lights. I managed to keep the exact same surface area of screen however i attached the screen to the dwc buckets i use which eliminated the hassle of trying to change the reservoirs while the plants are bound by the screen above. Now i just pull the whole bucket, plant, and lid with vertical scrog out of which ever chamber it is and just pull the lid/scrog and plant off the bucket and dump and refill. 

Another perk by setting up everything vertically and having the lights placed in the exact center of each room i was able to scrog from the start during veg (working with clones) and keep all of the parts of the plant from top to bottom at the exact same distance away from the lights. Which is allowing me to maximize the use of my lights. 

I would love to have some feed back on the method that i'm developing but haven't really been able to find too much info on vertical lighting and vertical scroging. I would also love to have a place to learn about other methods of maximizing yield in small spaces. Oh and a place to really discuss good stealth techniques would be amazing as it was such an important part of my grow room set-up. Haha my exhaust looks like a an untidy stack of boxes, but it houses a fairly large fan muffler and carbon filter.

keep the support coming


----------



## derekitishere (Apr 7, 2009)

My name is Derek and
I'm glad to join to this forum.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Apr 9, 2009)

woah, wtf! RIU got hacked!


----------



## potroast (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, sorry about that. Evidently the spam filter needs to be changed.


----------



## jezus215 (Apr 15, 2009)

im with you captin


----------



## Gmaccin6 (Apr 15, 2009)

kiss-asswooo hooo


----------



## shoottokill (Apr 19, 2009)

These pics are [email protected]#$ing freaky!


----------



## bromomaster (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh well i am going to try going micro so i'm in!


----------



## bigdaddydan (May 18, 2009)

all for micro here!!!


----------

